# Northern oakland county.



## 28hotshot (Jan 31, 2009)

Thought with all the rain we got and a warm day today they would start to pop up. Walked a few spots today and found nothing. Multiple apple trees, and varied from drier areas to more wet areas. Anybody find any yet in the area


----------



## birdhntr (Jan 25, 2014)

10 today so not so good. Found a lot of false morels and half caps


----------



## chuckinduck (May 28, 2003)

I'm now approaching 4.5 hours of walking in northern Oakland and southern lapeer with nothing to show for my efforts. Don't feel bad.


----------



## saltfish (Mar 3, 2015)

chuckinduck said:


> I'm now approaching 4.5 hours of walking in northern Oakland and southern lapeer with nothing to show for my efforts. Don't feel bad.


I checked several spots on friday also and came up empty. Behind my barn 2 greys popped thursday night but thats it .About a week ago is when I found some only in grassy ,warmer spots its been slow in the livingston county at least where I looked


----------



## steve myers (Dec 29, 2000)

saltfish said:


> I checked several spots on friday also and came up empty. Behind my barn 2 greys popped thursday night but thats it .About a week ago is when I found some only in grassy ,warmer spots its been slow in the livingston county at least where I looked


This messed up weather has them growing good in a few areas much not many others


----------



## birdhntr (Jan 25, 2014)

Spent four hours and four miles and found nothing.Then talked to my buddy and him and his friend went across the road from me and found sixty greys and ran into a guy with two bags full.only seven this year for me on my own.Tough year so far


----------



## flagsup (Jan 21, 2010)

Same here found only a handful so far. Went out again the other day starting to get some pheasant backs so hopefully morels will start popping better.


----------



## koby (Jul 20, 2001)

I focus on Black Morels and hunt the Commons lightly, but this year is so bad that my Common spots where i typically pull a few hundred have produced ZERO. They are all Southern slopes. I think that 5 day stretch of temps in the 70's and pure sunshine back in March ruined the season. I know it did for the Blacks, as we were only finding them on N, NE and E facing slopes at a time when they would typically be just starting on S facing slopes. Worst Black Morel year in the last 10....same applies to the Commons, especially in Lapeer and N Oakland where i hunt. Id focus on N, NE or NW slopes with filtered sun if i were going out again.


----------



## chuckinduck (May 28, 2003)

koby said:


> I focus on Black Morels and hunt the Commons lightly, but this year is so bad that my Common spots where i typically pull a few hundred have produced ZERO. They are all Southern slopes. I think that 5 day stretch of temps in the 70's and pure sunshine back in March ruined the season. I know it did for the Blacks, as we were only finding them on N, NE and E facing slopes at a time when they would typically be just starting on S facing slopes. Worst Black Morel year in the last 10....same applies to the Commons, especially in Lapeer and N Oakland where i hunt. Id focus on N, NE or NW slopes with filtered sun if i were going out again.


Interesting theory. I think you're closer to being right then wrong.


----------



## quack head (Oct 23, 2007)

Found these across the street from my house in Waterford yeaterday.


----------



## birdhntr (Jan 25, 2014)

68 today the young man I was with might have 300 his bag was full.picked quite a few smaller ones so the next few days should be good.


----------



## chuckinduck (May 28, 2003)

Nice work. You faired much better then I did. Burned tread off my boots for about 1.5 hours this morning before work. Let's hope it's just starting to heat up.


----------



## ReallyBigFish (May 8, 2014)

I saw a few giant pheasant backs like that the other day. One of them was crazy big. last year, Not knowing they were inedible at that size I picked a bag full. My wife used them to make mushroom stock for soup. It was great.


----------



## chuckinduck (May 28, 2003)

Spent another 2.5 uneventful hours this morning before work. I did stumble across this little guy.


----------



## CHASINEYES (Jun 3, 2007)

Bro-inlaw found a nice bunch yesterday between Dryden & M-24. Dead Elms, apples and a few around white pines. Quite a few starting to dry out a little or they got a slight frost burn.


----------

